# Urgent! Please help me find a Intel processor & Motherboard



## kumar_ (Aug 11, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
- Run multiple OS virtually (WindowsXP & Linux RedHat 6) So, I need a VT enabled processor & supporting Motherboard
- Video editing & Conversion, Audio Editing & Conversion,
- 3D Modelling, Rendering & Mid Range Gaming, expecting to play HD too.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
- Sure open. If it has good life and warranty and service points in Hyderabad (Andhra Pradesh).

3. What is your MAX budget?
- Rs.30,000/- (+2000 or so if more is needed)

4. Planning to overclock?
- Never

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
- Windows XP & Linux RedHat 6, (soon licensed win7 ultimate)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
- None. I already have 2 SATA HDDs (seagate)

7. What resolution will the screen run at?
- None. I have a monitor too.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?
- I rate myself 6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
- Few assembled including my old one. Disassembled many.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
- as soon as possible (my classes on linux or already running and it needs a VT enabled PC)

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
- Yes 101%

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
I don't want to include these
- Cabinet
- Monitor
- Graphics Card
- HDD
- DVD Writer
- Keyboard
- Mouse
- UPS

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
- Hyderabad/Andhra Pradesh, (Yes if Free, safe shipping is provided)

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
- only i7 with 4cores (obviously 8 in HT)
- VT feature is must.
- Good enough default cooling on motherboard (copper or heat pipe etc...)
- Graphics should be switchable, between on-board graphics and my Graphics card
- If possible this rig should consume less power (Echo friendly) and lite on my pocket.
- More USB ports, 8+ externally available including (2.0 & 3.0) (As we have more USB Devices now-a-days)


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hi Friends, Help me with this situation am in. 
*(Future proofing rig please - applies to Motherboard & Processor)*
I may be asking for more at such low budget... but still try to help me guys. Please.

1. *My budget is Rs.30,000/- (+2000/- if needed)* and I want a 1st or 2nd generation(which has more features) Intel i7 Processor with 4cores(obviously 8 in HT) with Virtual support (so that I can Install Virtual Machines, Red Hat 6 for practising at home). (Extreme processor is also ok it comes with in the budget)
- Higher FSB speeds

2. A good Motherboard Intel Or Gigabyte, Which can switch between on-board graphics and my Graphics card (Hope this feature saves some power),
- More USB ports 8+ externally available including (2.0 & 3.0) (As we have more USB Devices now-a-days)
- DVI Connectivity (if it has VGA & HDMI then it is bonus  for me)
- Good enough default cooling (copper or heat pipe etc...)
- With PCIe 16X slot (atleaset 1, More is bonus  . I already have a XFX Nvidia Geforce 7600GT card)
- DDR3 or higher only (~1333+ support)
- With SATA and eSATA support (I already have 2 SATA HDDs with me. I'll be connecting only one most of the time)

3. 4GB DDR3 Ram (any brand is ok. i will upgrade it in future)

4. PSU How much power is needed for this rig. Please a good one and a normal one.

5. If possible this rig should consume less power (Echo friendly) and lite on my pocket. 
=================
Expecting Good and faster replys. Thank you very very very much in advance.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 11, 2011)

Please fill up the questions present in the thread *PC build questionnaire template* and post it here.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 11, 2011)

Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz @ 15900
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=1084&category_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=74
Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard @12600
Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard
or
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z @ 12700
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z
corsair Vengeance 4GB Single Module DDR3 Kit @1900
FSP saga 500W
total 32500.
it will be good if you buy a nice graphics card,then it will be justice for your mobo and proccy.


----------



## TickTock (Aug 11, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Hyper 212 Plus|1,900
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO/Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|12000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Total -> 32400*

*Get a Custom cooler and stay away from cpu overheating headache !*


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

If OP select i7-2600K he has to select custom cooler as the factory cooler which comes from 2600K is a piece of crap.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 12, 2011)

Guys, have a look at OP's requirement first...he has clearly mentioned that he not going to do Overclocking ever and you guys are suggestiong 2600K processor.

kumar, for Sandybridge i7 processors, there are two models available, one is Core i7 2600 which cannot be overclocked and a good (also cheap too) H67 chipset based motherboard will work with it and i7 2600K, which has unlocked multiplier and built for high overclocking. For for this you need a cosyly P67 or Z68 based motherboard. Since you are not gonna overclock then opt for i7 2600 + H67 chipset mobo.

Here is my suggestion:-

*Intel Core i7 2600 @ 14.95K
Intel DH67GD @ 5.9K
Corsair 1333 MHz CL9 Value Ram 4 GB X 2 @ 2.7K
Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler @ 1.9K*

Total: 25.45K. Save the rest of the money for other component upgrades. The reason for suggesting 1333 Mhz value ram is that H67 chipset support upto 1333 MHz speed. Also suggested 8 GB of ram instead of 4 GB because the kind of applications you've mentioned are really heavy on Memory.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah and make sure you buy a Custom CPU Cooler. i7 is notoriously hot on Stock Cooler.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2011)

IMO SB CPU run much cooler on the stock cooler than any other processor. So, heating of i7 is not an issue at all. But still, going for a CPU cooler is a good choice for keeping the temp.s much lower. 
But IMO the OP should go with a i7-2600k as the diff. Between 2600 and 2600k is just 1k. Even if he doesn't want OCing now, he might need some extra boost/performance later. So, i7-2600k will help him a lot then. 
Also Z68 will benefit him a lot. One of the major features being SSD Caching which will make his work even much faster.

So, i7-2600k + ASUS P8Z68 V PRO is the best bet. 
My suggestion:
*i7-2600k -- 15.7k
ASUS P8Z68 V PRO -- 12k
GSkill 4GB DDR3 RAM -- 1.5k
Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler -- 1.8k
Total --- 31k*




kumar_ said:


> 14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
> - only i7 with 4cores (obviously 8 in HT)
> - VT feature is must.
> - *Good enough default cooling on motherboard (copper or heat pipe etc...)
> ...




Yes, with the above suggested motherboard you can definitely save power as this motherboard allows you to switch between Graphics. And this motherboard completely satisfies all your needs.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 12, 2011)

yes cilus brother you are right but if in the future what if he thinks about overclocking?at first when people buy processors thinking they won't oc but later in future when they see some oc things in websites and all they get tempted and think of OCing.so i suggested 2600k.


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 12, 2011)

wow! fast replies.

Thanks guys, thanks for *think*ing for me.
I will your configs and decide for one.

I have one more doubt... shell I go for ASUS or GIGABYTE
(based on gigabyte ads it seems it is great, and mostly, it says it has quality & life)

I've never bought any extra coolers. I doubt(am not sure) their availability in Hyderabad (by chance, if anyone is aware of a shop or dealer in hyd can suggest me a location). By the time I'll do my research on availability in HYD.

Thanks once again, for the friendly replies. (I'll keep posting my questions for 2more days till I buy, and may be afterwords too if any)


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> IMO SB CPU run much cooler on the stock cooler than any other processor. So, heating of i7 is not an issue at all. But still, going for a CPU cooler is a good choice for keeping the temp.s much lower.
> But IMO the OP should go with a i7-2600k as the diff. Betwwen 2600 and 2600k is just 1k. Even if he doesnt want OCing now, he might need some extra boost/performance later. So, i7-2600k will help him a lot then.
> Also Z68 will benifit him a lot. One of the major features being SSD Caching which will make his work even much faster.
> 
> ...




 Thanks for foreseeing my thought process. I was surprised a bit.

Suggest Me a PSU too with in 2000/-

thanks in advance.


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 12, 2011)

sorry. I forgot to ask
What is IMO SB CPU


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2011)

kumar_ said:


> Suggest Me a PSU too with in *2000k*



I think you mean Rs 2000.


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ......
> 
> *Intel Core i7 2600 @ 14.95K
> Intel DH67GD @ 5.9K
> ...



wow
I like your Config too. Does that support power optimization. I don't want to buy a heavy power consumption unit and I love environment too (indirectly no OC).

sorry "saswat23" I would OC, barley only Once or twice Just to test & for the devil  in me.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Aug 12, 2011)

IMO is a short form of In My Opinion...

SB is short for Sandy Bridge.. Sandy Bridge is the code name for the 2nd Generation Core "i" series processors...

And you know what a CPU is, so i wont even go there...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

kumar_ said:


> Thanks for foreseeing my thought process. I was surprised a bit.
> 
> Suggest Me a PSU too with in 2000/-
> 
> thanks in advance.



edit: sorry dude, wrong post...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 12, 2011)

> sorry "saswat23" I would OC, barley only Once or twice Just to test & for the devil  in me.


if you buy 2600 without k then you won't be able to OC but if you buy 2600k then you can OC.so think and buy.if you can control yourself and won't OC then go with cilus suggestion it is very good.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Intex 1KVA @ 1800/-



He has asked for a PSU - Power Supply Unit or SMPS. 
But what you have suggested is a UPS - Uninterrupted Power Supply. 
Both are totally different.

For 2k, the best GPU to can opt for is FSP SAGAII 500W. It sells for around 2.1-2.2k.



kumar_ said:


> wow
> I like your Config too. Does that support power optimization. I don't want to buy a heavy power consumption unit and I love environment too (indirectly no OC).
> 
> sorry "saswat23" I would OC, barley only Once or twice Just to test & for the devil  in me.



Actually for Power Saving options Z68 is the best. As i have clearly mentioned above, it can Switch between ur GPU and iGPU. So, when there is some gfx intense work say playing games your mobo will switch to ur gfx card and when in normal use it somewhat turns off your Gfx card and uses the iGPU, so it saves a lot of power too. 
The power consumption for i7-2600k and i7-2600 is the same. So, in noway k processor will ever use more power. Keepin in mind you wont OC. 

If you are happy with Cilus' rig then opt it or go for the k series with Z68. 

Now, its upto you.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> He has asked for a PSU - Power Supply Unit or SMPS.
> But what you have suggested is a UPS - Uninterrupted Power Supply.
> Both are totally different.



Oh sorry. I was reading 2-3 threads at the same time. So, I must have seen something about ups somewhere, and posted here by mistake.

editing that post now.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 13, 2011)

1st of all Oceing a processor is mainly needed for gaming or benchmark tests. Now look at the Op's retirement of works: *Video editing & Conversion, Audio Editing & Conversion, 3D Modelling, Rendering & Mid Range Gaming, expecting to play HD too.* Mid-range gaming will work like a charm even in 2600 processor without any overclocking. The other applications....I really doubt how much benefit they will get from overclocking.

Kumar, yes Intel Sandybridge processors do support power saving features. In fact all modern processors support it.


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys I found something.

Please comment after checking this comparison
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/9156/compart.jpg

1. I think 2600s is running at low speeds initially and scaling up as per demand (equal to 2600/2600K). resulting in less power consumption. (am not sure. But I think it is doing so, as per comparison)

2. what is Bus core/ratio? How it will effect performance or power consumption?

3. If anyone know the cost of 2600s please specify.
(I would like to buy one of 2600 or 2600s, based on the Price)

*Now about Motherboard*
am still thinking I will let you guys know (even am running out of time.)

Please recheck and suggest me good MB based on the processor 2600s and 2600 (LGA 1155 socket) a bit low cost MB(if possible), without compromising at features. with good warranty & more service centres.

*Future-proof motherboard please*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

Well bus core/ratio is nothing but the cpu multiplier. Its the ratio between the cpu's internal clocks with the external base clock (bclk).  The cpu has a *PLL (phased locked loop)* circuitry that generates an output signal based on the phase of the input signal.

Frequency is basically a derivative of phase and due to the pll circuitry, the phases remain constant and so is the frequency of input and output signal. Therefore a PLL can track input frequency and generate a frequency that is multiple of the input frequency.

So a cpu with an 6x multiplier will see 6 cycles for every one external cycle.

Considering the 2600s, it has a bus core/ratio of 28 and the bclk is 133mhz, the cpu frequency is:

*28 X 133mhz = 3800 mhz or 3.8ghz.*

When 2600s attains turbo frequency, the multiplier is 28. When it works @ 2.8ghz, 

*Bus core/ratio is 2800/133 = 21.*

2600k has an unlocked multiplier i.e you can increase the bus core/ratio to attain higher clock speeds and process more no. of cycles per external clock.

*Eg-* Incrementing the multiplier to a value lets say 40 will bring up the overall  operating speeds to *40 X 133MHZ = 5.3ghz.*


*Note-* I7 2600s is expensive owing to its power saving and low profile features. Get the i7 2600 along with a good h67 board and you're good to go with your requirements. It can even handle high end gaming without any need to overclock.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Note-* I7 2600s is expensive owing to its power saving and low profile features. Get the i7 2600 along with a good h67 board and you're good to go with your requirements. It can even handle high end gaming without any need to overclock.



This is the most important point to consider. +1.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

kumar_ said:


> 1. I think 2600s is running at low speeds initially and scaling up as per demand (equal to 2600/2600K). resulting in less power consumption. (am not sure. But I think it is doing so, as per comparison)



Actually that increased speed is achieved by disabling cores and running the other cores at faster speeds.

This is not useful for you as you would want more cores for VMs.

Example


Spoiler



For Core i7-2920XM.
The normal operating frequency is 2.5 GHz. Turbo is indicated as: 7/8/9/10 in which the first number is the multiple of 100 MHz supported when four cores are active, the second number is the multiple for three cores, the third number is for two cores, and the fourth number is for one active core.

Subject to limits on temperature, current and power consumption, the processor can increase its clock speed (from a *base frequency of 2.5 GHz*)in steps of 100 MHz to:
# of cores active 	# of Turbo Steps 	Max frequency 	Calculation
4 	7 	3.20 GHz 	2500 + 7 × 100 = 2500 + 700 ≃ 3200
3 	8 	3.30 GHz 	2500 + 8 × 100 = 2500 + 800 ≃ 3300
2 	9 	3.40 GHz 	2500 + 9 × 100 = 2500 + 900 ≃ 3400
1 	10 	3.50 GHz 	2500 + 10 × 100 = 2500 + 1000 ≃ *3500*


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 14, 2011)

> Note- I7 2600s is expensive owing to its power saving and low profile features....


I don't understand business tactics, why companies support green at higher costs (when it is equal to not supporting).

ok... whatever.

Friends help me with choosing MoBo, now am confused with 2 chipsets. one is H67 and the other is Z68. By googling I understood one equation and that is:

*H67 ≠ P67 while (H67 + P67) = Z68*


> H67 ≠ P67
> which means it has one main difference P67 can't use IGP, but can be OC'd. Where its elder  Brother - H67 can't be OC'd
> 
> (H67 + P67) = Z68
> Which means Z68 shares genes of both H67 & P67(OC & Usable IGP) + few more features(which i don't know exactly)



Now the questions are...

Which is the best H67 mobo with in budget.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 14, 2011)

*Finalizing config. Final suggestions Please
Please give me final advice... today I should buy at anycost.*

I have decided on processor etc see below



> with my budget of 35K i choose to have these
> Processor will be 2nd Generation Intel core i7 2600
> i already have a graphics card NVIDIA 7600GT (so nothing new here)
> RAM 4GB of corsair 1333
> ...



*Only motherboard is left now. suggest on that please (am confused  with all these chipsets so lets go with what I need)*

*MB should cost 10k or 11K(if possible) because i should buy RAM and PSU/SMPS*

*Socket:* 1155 & *Brands:* Intel, Gigabyte, ASUS

Readily available Connectivity & Support for...

USB 2.0/1.1 and 3.0 (future proofing)
SATA 3Gb/s and 6Gb/s + eSATA (future proofing)
DVI & HDMI support
PCIe x16 and others PCI slots with 2.0 standard (future proofing)
RAID support
Support for DDR3 2133/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz memory modules
VRM support
with good cache 8MB

*Suggest me two motherboard types please*
- one based on any chipset (h67, p67 or z68) with all above features
- other with Intel quick sync support + above features

Thanks everyone in advance.  I'll be very thankful for your efforts on this.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

Kumar, I think somewhere I have posted an explanation of all the Intel Sandybridge motherboards and processors. Here I'm posting it again. Go through it properly and it will help you to understand and decide your components



Spoiler



Apart from H55, all the chipset present in your query are basically designed for Intel Sandy Bridge processors and are having LGA 1155 socket. They support the Sandybridge i3, i5 and i7 processors like i3 2100, i5 2300, 2400, i5 2500 and 2500K, i7 2600 and 2600K. 
H55 is designed to support the previous generation Nehalem based 1156 socket i3, i5 and i7 processors like Core i3 560, i5 630, i5 750 and 760 and i7 860K processors. H55 has already reached its EOL.

H61 is the cheapest among all the sandybrige motherboard chipset and designed mainly for HTPC and normal setup. They are having very less number of SATA and USB ports and normally only two ram slots with maximum of 16 GB ram support. Most of them are lacking USB 3.o support. They do have onboard Display output and can use the fused IGP of the Sandybridge processors but don't support overclocking even if the K series unlocked Multiplier based Sandybridge processors are plugged into it.

H67 is the bigger brother of H61 chipset and normally they offers more features compared to a H61 mobo. They can have 4 ram slots with 32 GB ram support, most of them are also having SATA 3 and USB 3.0 support. They are also having onboard Display output and don't support overclocking. This chipset is targeted to Mainstream audience.

P67 is the 1st performance oriented platform and when a K series processor like i5 2500K are plugged into it, it supports overclocking. Non-K processors like i5 2400 can be used with it but overclocking is not possible. The disadvantage is that it does not have Onboard display output and the fused IGP of SB processors get disabled when plugged into this chipset based mobos. You need a discrete graphics card for display.

Z68 is the most advanced of the all and it basically combaines the features of P67 and H67 chipsets. It does support overclocking of the K series processor and it has onboard display output so that the IGP of the SB CPU can be used. Apart from that it also supports a feature called SSD smart caching where a small sized cheap SSD can be used as a buffer between the HDD and Ram to improve Read/Write performance. Theoritically it can provide 4 times higher performance than a standard HDD.

Adding some more points since you guys are making it sticky:

1. Non K Processor + H61 mobo = Intel IGP Enabled with Onboard Dsplay + No Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support with dynamic switching between IGP and dedicated GPU (if Plugged) as per application need + 2 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 16 GB support + SATA 3 + optional USB 3.0
Example: Core i3 2300 + Asus P8H61-M LE B3

2. K Series Processor + H61 mobo = Same result as case 1
Example: Core i5 2500K + Asus P8H61-M LE B3

3. Non K Processor + H67 mobo = Intel IGP Enabled with Onboard Dsplay + No Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support with dynamic switching between IGP and dedicated GPU (if Plugged) as per application need + 2/4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 16/32 GB GB support + SATA 3 + USB 3.0
Example: Core i3 2300 + Intel DH67VR-B3

4. K Series Processor + H67 mobo = Same result as case 3
Example: Core i5 2500K + Intel DH67VR-B3

5. Non K Processor + P67 mobo = No onboard Display + No Overclocking + No Lucid Logic Virtue Software support + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 + USB 3.0
Example: Core i5 2400 + MSI P67A GD55

6. K Series Processor + P67 mobo = No onboard Display + Overclocking + No Lucid Logic Virtue Software support + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 + USB 3.0
Example: Core i5 2500K+ MSI P67A GD55

7. Non K Processor + Z68 mobo = onboard Display + No Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 + USB 3.0 + SSD Smart caching 
Example: Core i5 2400 + MSI Z68A-GD55

8. K Series Processor + Z68 mobo = onboard Display + Overclocking + Lucid Logic Virtue Software support + 4 DIMM DDR3 slot with max 32 GB GB support + SATA 3 + USB 3.0 + SSD Smart caching 
Example: Core i5 2500K+ MSI Z68A-GD55



I will still suggest you to stick with Core i7 2600 + Intel DH67GD motherboard. It will fulfill all the needs of yours apart from ram speed support over 1333 MHz. But in kind of applications you've mentioned, there wont be/very marginally performance improvement in any real life scenario by usning a 1600 MHz/1866 MHz ram over a 1333 MHz ram. If you want some high quality mobo, then opt for Asus P8H67-V @ 7.3K. It can be overclocked certain extent automatically by using Asus TurboV and AutoTuning feature .


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

*@ Kumar_*

Mate your rig is completely offbalance. A very powerful cpu (2600) and a paltry stoneage Gpu (7600gt). 

You've mentioned mid-range gaming in the template that you filled in the first post. How do you expect the 7600gt to handle that?
And why are you buying an expensive 11k board?

Stick with *cilus's* suggestion for the *cpu + mobo +ram*. Its a very good combo and completely VFM.
But change that 7600gt at all costs because its completely obsolete now and cannot even handle gaming at *1024x768* resoluion of today's games.

Get a decent mid-range card that will assist you in 3d modelling and rendering as well.

Get *Zotac GTS 450 @ 6.5K*. I recommended nvidia cause you'll be using the red_hat distro and it has poor support for amd cards. Also nvidia cuda is more mature and support by lot of 3d modelling softwares.


----------



## kumar_ (Aug 14, 2011)

Cilus said:
			
		

> I will still suggest you to stick with Core i7 2600 + Intel DH67GD motherboard.....



Thanks you for replying, every time I asked for. I'll finalize after checking the new Intel and ASUS Motherboard you suggested.

Thank you very much 



vickybat said:


> *@ Kumar_*
> 
> Mate your rig is completely offbalance. A very powerful cpu (2600) and a paltry stoneage Gpu (7600gt).
> 
> ...



Thanks vickybat . for suggesting G-card, I was just specifying my card so that people can suggest me a NVIDIA supported MB. I have plans to buy a G-Card too but not now. That is the reason I am asking for a good config. So that I can build on this new skeleton. Even I trust NVIDIA only because I have seen some bad experiences with ATI in Past.

Thanks again. rig is finally finalized.


----------



## clear_lot (Aug 14, 2011)

> *Video editing & Conversion, Audio Editing & Conversion*,
> - *3D Modelling, Rendering* & Mid Range Gaming, expecting to play HD too.



doing that and not OC the CPU?  these are *the most*  CPU intensive tasks. they will benefit *a lot* from OC.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Have a look at the article: Core i7-2600K Overclocked: Speed Meets Efficiency : Overclocking And Efficiency Go Hand-In-Hand and check how much benefit you'll get to 4.6 GHz overclock over the stock speed of 2600K.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

so what say cilus 2600 or 2600k as the performance gained by overclocking is very good.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

A 4.5 GHz overclocking in Indian condition....you need a premium level cooler buddy, not less than 5K. And a person who is not even thinking of overclocking, don't expect a 4.5 GHz, even after he learns to overclock after getting a K series cpu.
And although the numbers looks really cool, in real life, tell me are you gonna keep your processor to 4 GHz all the time to gain a 2 min advantage? Now it is with the OP, I guess because my opinion...It simply not justify the high current consumption + Extra aftermarket cooler value + the risk factor of overclocking.


----------



## clear_lot (Aug 14, 2011)

@ cilus:
i dont know how you interpret the results, but knocking 10-20 seconds off in apps that takes 60-70 seconds on stock is considered extremely good. 
and OC a k series cpu is easy and simple. results with a hyper 212+ are good till 4.6ghz.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 15, 2011)

Buddy, Hyper 212+ is a basic cooler and it cannot lt you overclock 2600K to 4.6 GHz, especially in Indian condition where the standard room temperature is well above 30 degree C. Due to the hyper threading or 8 logical cores, in overclocking 2600K runs lot hotter than 2500K which doesn't have HT enabled.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes cilus you are right there is no meaning in overclocking to 4.6 GHz if he is not interested in overclocking at all.even the power consumption will also go high which op don't want.so ,op should go with cilus suggestion mentioned in 3 or 4th post i guess.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

kind of offtopic: is ASUS P8Z68 V PRO available at 12K only? where?


----------

